# The best place to purchase wildcaught fish.



## mattymac (Dec 15, 2012)

I am looking to purchase wildcaught peacocks. Does anyone know any good place to get em other than the stores around the gta. Willing to travel to US or Windsor to Ottawa for the right fish. Or willing to purchase online as well. Cheers.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

You can contact Larry Johnson via many websites and he works at Finatics in Mississauga on Dixie Road on Sundays.

Or Straight From the Lake Aquatics. They are members here under the name Sftl Aquatics. 
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/member.php?u=15809
http://sftlaquatics.com
--
Paul


----------



## mattymac (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks! I hooked up with Larry and bought two groups. Cheers.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

mattymac said:


> Thanks! I hooked up with Larry and bought two groups. Cheers.


You're welcome and congrats.

What groups did you get?
--
Paul


----------



## mattymac (Dec 15, 2012)

copadichromis verduyni - 1 male and 2 females
aulonocara stuartgranti usisya - 1 male and 3 females


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

mattymac said:


> copadichromis verduyni - 1 male and 2 females
> aulonocara stuartgranti usisya - 1 male and 3 females


Both are excellent choices. Hope you have fry soon. Keep us posted. 
--
Paul


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

yup id be interested in usisya


----------



## mattymac (Dec 15, 2012)

Here is the males of my groups.

I will be breeding Aulonocara Jacobfreibergi Otter Point as well.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Very nice quality males. Good luck.
--
Paul


----------



## VPM3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Larry is good local option but South East Cichlids can get some really rare fish. Im really happy with there quality.


----------



## mattymac (Dec 15, 2012)

VPM3 said:


> Larry is good local option but South East Cichlids can get some really rare fish. Im really happy with there quality.


How do you get the shipment?


----------



## VPM3 (Aug 9, 2012)

mattymac said:


> How do you get the shipment?


I ship to buffalo and pick it up there. They can also ship to Pearson but the fish are in transit for much longer.


----------



## SRumney88 (Mar 19, 2014)

mattymac said:


> Here is the males of my groups.
> 
> I will be breeding Aulonocara Jacobfreibergi Otter Point as well.


Glad he is looking so nice Matt . Happy your female is already holding. Hope she holds full term and gives you some nice fry 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Very nice stock...can you PM me Larrys contact number...I'd be interested in maybe purchasing some fish.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

TonyT said:


> Very nice stock...can you PM me Larrys contact number...I'd be interested in maybe purchasing some fish.


http://www.malawicichlidimports.ca/about/
--
Paul


----------

